# Señal pobre en radios walkie talkies



## BlueStorm (Jun 6, 2006)

hola, me acabo de comprar unos walkie talkies que en la cajita dice 3 millas de alcance pero a la hora de probarlos solo tienen alcance de 3 cuadras! estan sencillitos, bueno me gustaria saber si hay alguna forma de aumentarles el alcance de la señal, hacer una antena o algo asi para que tengan el alcance que dice en la cajita de "3 millas" 

ojala y alguien pueda ayudarme. gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 6, 2006)

Pues si que se puede

http://www.delboys446.co.uk/
o como la mia
Un alambre (mejor cobre ) de unos 2 o 3 mm un poco grueso para que no se doble
5 trozos de regleta de electricista sobretodo una distancia de 1cm.

Debes respetar las medidas.
Un cable a masa y el otro donde hay la antena, yo utilice cable coaxial de RG68.

Tambien puedes utilizar un conector y comprar una porreta.

Como puedes ver hay tres trozos de regleta sin funda para unir (si utilizas cobre pues sueldalo) y la regreta es un punto de conexión donde se alimenta la antena.

Es una hentena,


----------



## BlueStorm (Jun 6, 2006)

ooo gracias voy a probar haber si me sale.


----------

